# Freestyle libra



## Lorraine hunt (Jan 25, 2016)

hi, thinking of getting a freestyle libra, to help me monitor when running etc, anyone use this? Is it reliable etc, don't want to waste money on something not reliable, am recently on insulin pump , on novarapid.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

Don't have one myself, but many members do and, on the whole, I think they have found them extremely useful and pretty reliable. Abbott are supposed to be good at responding when there are problems with the sensors.  There's a bit of a waiting list though, I think, due to their popularity, so might be worth getting your name down whilst you consider it


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Jan 26, 2016)

Run and use gym trying to get my head around getting back to it since moving onto pump knew what was doing on my pens. Missing my running. Have ordered pumping insulin as came with a good recommendation.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

Lorraine hunt said:


> Run and use gym trying to get my head around getting back to it since moving onto pump knew what was doing on my pens. Missing my running. Have ordered pumping insulin as came with a good recommendation.


I'm a runner too Lorraine, I feel for you!  It must feel like starting all over again, but hopefully will be better for you long-term on the pump


----------



## Robin (Jan 26, 2016)

I think the libre is available immediately now, Abbott have increased production. I've got one, and It's told me so much about what's going on. My last Hba1c came down from 7.1 to 6.5 just from the tweaks I'd made having discovered I need to Bolus at least half an hour before meals. I don't use a sensor all the time, because of the cost, but I used one over Christmas when life was more hectic and unpredictable, and I'm using one now to see if shifting the time I take my Lantus would improve things. The only thing I find is that it takes 24 hrs to,'bed in' before results are accurate,,but you can mitigate this by inserting the sensor and not activating it for 24 hrs, and it tends to read lower than my meter at the bottom end.


----------



## Amberzak (Jan 26, 2016)

They are amazing. I get the sensors whenever I can afford them. I love it.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 26, 2016)

I've found it's as reliable as my Accu-Chek Mobile - indeed, there's been several times when my Libre reading is exactly the same as my conventional tester.

What I've found to be really valuable isn't actually the convenience of testing, but the fact that it gives you a wiggly graph so you can see what's going on and anticipate what will happen next. For instance, if I eat a meal and is spikes me and then starts to fall, I can look at the gradient of the fall on the graph and make a reasonably intelligent guess whether or not I have enough insulin on board to return me back to normal.

I think for running it'll be particularly useful as you'll be able to see whether your running actually causes a glucose dump at any point, or exactly how much the exercise lowers your blood sugar in real time - that'll help you make intelligent choices on your pump basal settings depending on what you're doing.

I haven't had an A1C done since I've been on a Libre but since I started it's helped me be much more proactive in managing my diabetes, and based on the average stats that it's recorded, I'm very much on track for an A1C of around 41-43 (5.9%-6.1%) and that's including Christmas. By way of example, my last A1C was 53.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 26, 2016)

I use Libre whenever I can too. I have one sensor left before I need to buy some more so I'm waiting until things have gone a bit more wobbly before I use that one.

As for reliability and results vs BG meter, I wrote this post a while ago: http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2014/10/abbott-freestyle-libre-results-vs-bg.html


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 5, 2016)

Well started to use my first sensor today, been using for about 3 hours first scan said was 2.4 cross checked and was 4.6, so left couple hours libra still reading 2.4 cross checked again and BG 6.5.  Suppose will see what happens between now and morning, if no change will be disappointed and be in touch with freestyle


----------



## pav (Feb 5, 2016)

Only on my second day of using it and its a great tool in looking at whats happening to one. Thought mine was reading low compared to my usual meter, but compared it with another meter that I would trust is more accurate and on the sample comparison test the meters were only 0.1 difference between the 2 meters.

Just wish it was NHS funded as can see its going to be a very useful tool for us, just can't fund it very often.

Available to order by anyone now as there's no waiting list now. Price on the link is with VAT, but you can tick a box which takes the VAT off.

http://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/freestyle-libre-starter-pack-english.html


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 5, 2016)

Pav, did you find your readings ok from the start of does it take a little while to be more reliable? Was going to get back into my running this weekend after starting on pump last two weeks, that why started to use but with such a gap in readings would be concerned in trusting it.


----------



## pav (Feb 5, 2016)

I though the readings were out at first as they were around 2.0 below what the main meter was showing. did a comparison with another Abbott meter the insulinx today and there was only 0.1 difference in the reading.


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 5, 2016)

Using the accu-check mobile for BG always found this reliable, have emailed abbot for advise and will see if different tomorrow.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 6, 2016)

Lorraine hunt said:


> Pav, did you find your readings ok from the start of does it take a little while to be more reliable? Was going to get back into my running this weekend after starting on pump last two weeks, that why started to use but with such a gap in readings would be concerned in trusting it.



I have almost always just been a bit sceptical for the first 24 hours of readings with the Libre.  When I say sceptical, I will "calibrate" it, against my meter and brain for a couple of swipes and tests, then any time I the sensor "feels" wrong, I'll also test.  Mainly things have settles at 24-36 hours, with early mornings maybe the flakiest, if I've been sleeping on the relevant arm.

I read on another forum of someone who had been recommended by their consultant - who is a T1 and was a trialist for the product - to apply the sensor, but to defer activating it for 48 hours.  My hypothesis on that rationale is some folks' bodies, with very strong rejection reactions to foreign bodies (e.g. splinters get very inflamed and come out very quickly of left to their own devices) find their system a bit irritated by the application of the sensor, but it settles within the 48 hours.

I have literally tried this with a sensor applied on Wednesday, but activated yesterday, and thus far, it has been extremely close to my fingerer prick tests.  Now, to be clear, my personal experience is one sensor over one day, so hardly robust scientific or data based analysis, so it may just have been luck, so far.


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 6, 2016)

Hmmm I did wonder if needed a settling in so will see what readings like tomorrow before use as guide for my run tomorrow


----------



## Robin (Feb 6, 2016)

Lorraine hunt said:


> Hmmm I did wonder if needed a settling in so will see what readings like tomorrow before use as guide for my run tomorrow


I find it takes 24 hrs to settle, and I have applied mine early, see my comments further up this page. ( Sorry, they got a bit buried at the end of my longer post, so you may have missed them)


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 6, 2016)

Lorraine hunt said:


> Hmmm I did wonder if needed a settling in so will see what readings like tomorrow before use as guide for my run tomorrow



If you do need to call Abbott on Monday, then I suggest you leave your sensor on, and running, but go back through your downloaded data, and cross match that with the finger prick readings where you think they're too far adrift.

I usually make myself some notes, and copy and paste a little table of those comparison scan/bloods, so that I can help the helpdesk analyst focus on what I need to discuss.  They will sometimes as you to do a comparative scan/blood during the course of the call, so to have taken a sensor you feel to be defective doesn't help with that process.

Using that process, and having sense-check the differential between the readings against meter tolerances, to 15% and 20%, I have never had to ask for a sensor to be replaced, Abbott have always suggested it.

What I hadn't realised, until the last call I had to make, is that you can request feedback on their sensor findings.  Apparently, this can often reveal the issue your sensor experienced.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## NI-Bookworm (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi.  Sorry for hijacking this thread, but for all,of you who have used the libre sensors have you had any problems with the adhesive staying put. Put one on my 10 year olds arm on Thursday and we were all loving the constant scanning, but it fell off in school on Friday, less than 24 hours in.

Put this on using the instructions.  the thought of a £50 scanner lasting less than 24 hours is hard to take


----------



## pav (Feb 6, 2016)

Touch wood, mine has stayed put even through restless sleeping, though only on day two of using a sensor.


----------



## Robin (Feb 6, 2016)

NI-Bookworm said:


> Hi.  Sorry for hijacking this thread, but for all,of you who have used the libre sensors have you had any problems with the adhesive staying put. Put one on my 10 year olds arm on Thursday and we were all loving the constant scanning, but it fell off in school on Friday, less than 24 hours in.
> 
> Put this on using the instructions.  the thought of a £50 scanner lasting less than 24 hours is hard to take


I always put a length of micropore tape over mine just in case, I couldn't bear the thought of it coming off early, but it looks, a bit naff! Other people cover the whole thing up with an adhesive dressing. Can't remember the brands that have been mentioned on here before.( some people need to put a layer underneath the sensor, because they're allergic to the adhesive, and I can't remember what was recommended for which!). I also think there are covers for them now being marketed, (have a Google) and some people put vet tape round the arm, because it sticks to itself, and not the skin, so protects it but isn't agony to remove!


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 6, 2016)

I haven't had adhesive issues, in fact mine are usually stuck, absolutely fast until I take them off at at the end of their lifespan.

I know some folks have had them knocked off, by inadvertently knocking their arms on door frames and the like.  The only time I accidentally applied a lot of pressure to the upper margin, it looked like it might have come away a bit at the top, but I taped it with Micropore and it was fine (apart from my not reacting well to Micropore).

When I apply the sensor, I never apply moisturiser after my shower that morning, to that arm, and when I have used the alcohol wipe, I always then wait several minutes before applying the sensor to ensure my skin is completely dry.

What a pain for you though.  Does your daughter like the Libre?


----------



## Annette (Feb 6, 2016)

I always put a large square of Hypafix adhesive over my sensor to protect it. Bought from amazon, used by nhs physios apparently,  much cheaper than most of the alternatives.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 6, 2016)

The Libre sounds really interesting, haven't heard a lot about it. Can it be used as a CGM as well or is it just a really super BG monitor? How much are the sensors and how long do they last?


----------



## Well.legless.69 (Feb 6, 2016)

I just saw this on my Facebook feed thought it looked good but a bit pricey as I'm trying to get my readings better and testing so often I really fancy trying it lol my fingers are dying


----------



## NI-Bookworm (Feb 6, 2016)

Although we only had it for a few hours I was so impressed.  I can see why it could improve control as it fills in the gaps between readings.  We are very interested to monitor the effect of meals that give us problems like pasta and pizza and also the effect of sport.  

It can also be used as a blood machine and a ketone reader.  Going to apply another one tomorrow night on my son as he is starting on a pump so it will hopefully help us get the levels of novo rapid right.  

I will update in a few weeks and let you know our thoughts.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2016)

NI-Bookworm said:


> Although we only had it for a few hours I was so impressed.  I can see why it could improve control as it fills in the gaps between readings.  We are very interested to monitor the effect of meals that give us problems like pasta and pizza and also the effect of sport.
> 
> It can also be used as a blood machine and a ketone reader.  Going to apply another one tomorrow night on my son as he is starting on a pump so it will hopefully help us get the levels of novo rapid right.
> 
> I will update in a few weeks and let you know our thoughts.


Good luck with the pump!


----------



## pav (Feb 6, 2016)

Lauren said:


> The Libre sounds really interesting, haven't heard a lot about it. Can it be used as a CGM as well or is it just a really super BG monitor? How much are the sensors and how long do they last?



It is a CGM, though does not provide live feed back to the monitor. The sensor can store data for 8 hours and when you want to to your instant levels you switch the monitor on and pass it over the sensor and it then transfers the data to the meter. You can view the information on the monitor and install the software on your PC and either save or print the reports it provides.

The senors are £48 with the vat taken off and last for two weeks.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 6, 2016)

NI-Bookworm said:


> Although we only had it for a few hours I was so impressed.  I can see why it could improve control as it fills in the gaps between readings.  We are very interested to monitor the effect of meals that give us problems like pasta and pizza and also the effect of sport.
> 
> It can also be used as a blood machine and a ketone reader.  Going to apply another one tomorrow night on my son as he is starting on a pump so it will hopefully help us get the levels of novo rapid right.
> 
> I will update in a few weeks and let you know our thoughts.



Apologies for calling your son your daughter.  No idea where I got that from!

It is a clever thing, for sure.


----------



## pav (Feb 6, 2016)

NI-Bookworm said:


> Although we only had it for a few hours I was so impressed.  I can see why it could improve control as it fills in the gaps between readings.  We are very interested to monitor the effect of meals that give us problems like pasta and pizza and also the effect of sport.
> 
> It can also be used as a blood machine and a ketone reader.  Going to apply another one tomorrow night on my son as he is starting on a pump so it will hopefully help us get the levels of novo rapid right.



There's no need to apply for one and join the waiting list, they are now freely available from them.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2016)

NI-Bookworm said:


> Although we only had it for a few hours I was so impressed.  I can see why it could improve control as it fills in the gaps between readings.  We are very interested to monitor the effect of meals that give us problems like pasta and pizza and also the effect of sport.
> 
> It can also be used as a blood machine and a ketone reader.  Going to apply another one tomorrow night on my son as he is starting on a pump so it will hopefully help us get the levels of novo rapid right.
> 
> I will update in a few weeks and let you know our thoughts.


They are a very good tool for learning !  You are also doing the right thing getting a pump .  It will take a couple of weeks to get used to things but I would not be without mine


----------



## Lauren (Feb 6, 2016)

pav said:


> It is a CGM, though does not provide live feed back to the monitor. The sensor can store data for 8 hours and when you want to to your instant levels you switch the monitor on and pass it over the sensor and it then transfers the data to the meter. You can view the information on the monitor and install the software on your PC and either save or print the reports it provides.
> 
> The senors are £48 with the vat taken off and last for two weeks.



Wow, it sounds brilliant! How would I get VAT taken off?


----------



## pav (Feb 6, 2016)

When you order it on line there's a couple of tick boxes you click on, the first one is saying you or you are looking after a child is diabetic then another box during the checkout process asks you to confirm the details. Just click on the boxes and its all done for you.


----------



## Robin (Feb 6, 2016)

Lauren said:


> Wow, it sounds brilliant! How would I get VAT taken off?


When you order, at check out, a box comes up and you tick it to say you have Diabetes, then it comes up with a declaration that you fill in and tick the signature box, and it automatically deducts the VAT from the total.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2016)

Have a look at the original post about the Libra. More than a year ago where a lot of people could vote to try &get them on NHS


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 6, 2016)

Never understood the having to declare you're diabetic for VAT exemption.  I realise Abbott will have to complete something as part of their VAT return but why would anyone who isn't diabetic be buying one?  Hypochondriacs with more money than sense possibly.  Wouldn't they just buy a normal meter?  Even if you weren't diabetic but declared you were I can't imagine HMRC would be knocking on your door checking your diabetic credentials and claiming £26.66 in unpaid VAT.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2016)

Indeed - Abbott etc are required to do it - just as Boots etc are whenever we buy a packet of insulin syringes cos it's easier to do that than get a scrip - as it's usually when I'm going on hols at the last minute, it's far less hassle to go and invest the massive £1.25, and then I know I've done it and can cross it off the list.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 7, 2016)

When I bought my rollator, within a day I got an email from the supplier pointing out that the price quoted on Amazon was exclusive of VAT (because a rollator is usually bought for someone who is disabled and thus VAT-exempt), and in order for them to supply it at this price they needed me to reply confirming my disability (so they could pass this to the tax people when the time comes). So I did.


----------



## T1Cathy (Feb 7, 2016)

I've been using a libre for nearly a year - couldn't reccomend it more. My HbA1c dropped by 2% in the first 3 months and has stayed down. The difference it's made to my quality of life has been massive. What I used to think of as a normal bg I now think of as high, and although I still have highs and lows they're nothing like they used to be. The system is expensive and I do struggle and sacrafice a lot to pay for it. I get tegaderm dressings on NHS prescription to cover my sensor - this has eliminated them comming off during the 2 weeks. It's fine for sports - I'm a competitive power lifter so exercise a lot and even went surfing in the summer with no problems for my sensor. I put vet tape around it when running outside because it doesn't seem to like the cold air or something, but you can scan though that - imagine knowing your bg without even stopping running!! It's awesome  I haven't had issues with accuracy, except sometimes in the first 24 hours of a new sensor. I did have one sensor that just kept reading really low - freestyle replaced it for me but it was annoying for a couple of days. I think if you can afford it you should definitely go for it though


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

This might be of interest to anyone buying stuff from amazon where you qualify for VAT relief, but there is no box to tick:

*Getting VAT refunds on medical-related stuff you buy from amazon*


----------



## pav (Feb 7, 2016)

Already think I am going to miss not having a sensor permanently attached, to day has been more stable except the breakfast spike.


----------

